# Doug Seven Jazz lick



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a Dough Seven jazz lick I am trying to learn. I am very close to getting it done. I am just not quite quick enough, but very very close.


----------



## RedSurfer (Aug 11, 2005)

That's a cool lick Puma. I would love to be able to do that but I don't think my fingers would move that fast.


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

I can now do it at the speed on the clip. Funny thing is I cannot repeat it often without mistakes. 

Ihave a video of him playing that and his finger barely seem to move. Me, mine are all over the place. maybe thats why he is doing what he is doing and I am doing what I am........


----------

